# acupuncture



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

hey
has anyone tried acupuncture during their treatment? ive read that it can be effecive so wondered if anyone had, and when the best time is to try it. Can it be done whilst having injections?
thanks
emma


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Emma

First, good luck with your treatment!                  

I haven't had acupuncture personally, but we do have an acupuncture board, I am sure you can get a lot of information there - here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

Sue


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Emma,

I'm no expert, but I had acupuncture during my first ICSI treatment which was successful. I've just started downregging for my 2nd treatment, and have also started acupuncture alongside it.

It's important to find a therapist who specialises in fertility, but personally I found it really good - I can give or take the needles, then never make me feel any different, but my therapist is brilliant and really acts as my counsellor. For this cycle, I will probably only see him 4 or 5 times, so whilst it adds to the cost (£35/hour) it's not crippling in the grand scheme of things.  There have been studies that say that it can improve chances by up to 60%, but then others would argue that it doesn't.

My last clinic (Oxford) provided a room adjacent to the theatre room where I had ET, so I was able to have acupuncture immediately before and after ET. I'm convinced that this made sure my body was at it's best to receive those precious embies. Unfortunately my current clinic (Bristol, BCRM) doesn't cater for it - but apparently they have been looking at it - so this would make me think that they do think it helps.

If it helps you manage yourself through the rollercoaster of treatment, then it's worth a try in my view. 
I'm sure there are lots of others who will be able to help you, feel free to PM me if you'd like any further information on my experience of it.

Good luck.

Christine


----------

